# Toddler driving me mad



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know whether I am a horrible impatient, useless mum or whether this is not normal toddler behaviour.

My DS is 2 and a couple of months.  He is being very defiant.  Every request or command is met by "NO" even the things that we know he likes.  HE refuses to do anything - getting out of bed, sitting still enough for dressing, getting shoes on so we can go out and do fun things, come here for a cuddle - anything.  He will roll up into a ball, throw himself on the floor, run away, kick me, hit me.  He will even just turn round and hit me or run up to me and thump me for no reason at all.

He will also ask for something perfectly reasonable - like he asks for a drink of milk.  OK, no problem, so I put the milk on the table.  He will then scream "No" and throw it off the table.  SO I put it away int he fridge and he screams for the milk again.  I ask him if he wants it, he says yes, I put it on the table and the same thing happens.

We have no idea what to do with this sort of behaviour.  Sometimes if he refuses to cooperate I will walk away but if it is first thing in the morning it can take 2 hours to get up dressed and out of the house.  I work so this is not an option.  Sometimes I have to walk away and go back several times before he will cooperate.  IF he is outdoors and refuses to walk I can't walk away and leave him by a road until he decides to be sensible.

My older friends tell me I am letting him control me if I do this, that I must MAKE him do what I ask WHEN I ask him.  SO if I ask him to get up and he rolls into a ball then I have to pick him up anyway (this is kiling my back) and fight with him to get his clothes on.  I must fight him out of the bath, drop him and half drown him.  You get the picture.

We try time out but it hs no result.  He sits down and screams until he is choking for my husband or he just crawls away if it's me and I have to fight with him to get him to sit in time out.

Bribes don't work.

I am going out of my mind.  I work 4 days a week and our precious time together is just one long battle.  I hate it and he must hate it too.  Please, do you have any ideas?  My HV told me to go on a parenting course but I have to work!

Thankyou

H


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya H

Just to let you know, I will be replying to your post tomorrow....dd is screaming for bed!!

Jxxx


----------

